
C Preprocessor Trick for Implementing Similar Data Types (2000) - etrevino
http://liw.iki.fi/liw/texts/cpp-trick.html
======
veli_joza
I find this technique to be one of applications of X Macro pattern[1]. It's a
very effective way to get around the rigidness of C language, but the price is
sometimes you have to look at pre-processed source code to make sense of it.
For gcc, this can be generated using -E flag.

[1]
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/X_Macro](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/X_Macro)

